# Cheaper Fuel Cells



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

This one may show up in the bot, but I thought it interesting enough to post separately.

Essentially, they may have figured out how to create a better catalyst than platinum out of carbon - and if so, may make fuel cells really cheap.

This won't be too helpful if we have to use hydrolisis to create hydrogen, but might be terrific if someone figures out how to use hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) as the "fuel." I seem to remember somewhere that it is rather simple to create high-concentration H202 at home....


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> This one may show up in the bot, but I thought it interesting enough to post separately.
> 
> Essentially, they may have figured out how to create a better catalyst than platinum out of carbon - and if so, may make fuel cells really cheap.
> 
> This won't be too helpful if we have to use hydrolisis to create hydrogen, but might be terrific if someone figures out how to use hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) as the "fuel." I seem to remember somewhere that it is rather simple to create high-concentration H202 at home....


Carbon nanotubes are still very expensive unless they're non-linear nanoscale random sizes.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Technologic said:


> Carbon nanotubes are still very expensive unless they're non-linear nanoscale random sizes.


Ah, I should have given more of an abstract - the devil is in the details!

Deeper in the article, the scientists said that now that they understand the chemistry (Carbon doped with Nitrogen) it may not have to be nanotubes. That's the game changer, sorry I forgot to spell it out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, read the article and find it quite interesting. This just happens to be another one of those things that were intended to be used for something else and then find it is even better for another thing. If this is the case then this can be the key to affordable fuel cells. How cool is that. Now how can someone infuse some carbon with nitrogen and be able to play at home with the stuff for batteries or home build fuel cells? Not talking nano tubes but just carbon and nitrogen. Might even be good for battery anode and or cathodes. Mmmmmmm. Brain is now in gear. 

Time will tell but seems very interesting to follow this one. 


Pete : )




PhantomPholly said:


> Ah, I should have given more of an abstract - the devil is in the details!
> 
> Deeper in the article, the scientists said that now that they understand the chemistry (Carbon doped with Nitrogen) it may not have to be nanotubes. That's the game changer, sorry I forgot to spell it out.


----------

